# How hard is it to roast your own?



## Orangertange

Ok thinking about getting myself a gene roaster for xmas, was wondering is it worth it, will I ever be a blue to produce anything as good as the pro's on it, or will it always fall short?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good question. The Gene has a lot going for it. You can produce decent roasts more or less straight out of the box. But, like anything else, knowledge and experience is needed to get the very best out of it. At least you can enjoy drinking coffee from your own roasted beans whilst acquiring that knowledge and experience! There is a fairly simple modification using a dimmer switch that gives greater control around the all important first crack roasting stage. If you google gene dimmer switch mod, I'm sure it will come up. If not there are forum members who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## ronsil

A Gene is a first 'proper' roaster which can produce as good, with a little experience, as a pro roaster.

Follow the instructions & on-line advice in the initial stages. There are plenty of us on here who can help.

You will know yourself when you want to take it to the next stage. As SK says there are simple mods that can be done but initially I would strongly recommend

go with the 'status quo'.

Buy yourself some ready roasted beans that you enjoy & from the same roaster buy the green variety. Using the bought beans as a target roast see how near you can get your roast in colour, taste & mouthfeel. Then change the parameters a little & see if you can improve on the ready roasted.


----------



## iroko

I'm really happy with my gene, I've only had to bin a few roasts since I've had It, but It's great fun.

I hardly ever hear 1st or 2nd crack so go by the colour of the bean, and as long as you've got some green beans you never

run out of coffee.


----------



## Orangertange

Thanks for responses chaps, selling it to me pretty well, plus so is the price of green beans, one more quick question how long do they last?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Orangertange said:


> Thanks for responses chaps, selling it to me pretty well, plus so is the price of green beans, one more quick question how long do they last?


Grean beans will last easily 12 months+ if stored correctly. Keep them in a dark dry temp stable environment. If they come in plastic - bin this. Use something breathable - pillow cases are ideal and cheap to buy.


----------



## ronsil

Don't buy 'cheapo' greens & they are good for up to 18 months. With good fresh beans & with careful storage they can be still usable for longer.


----------



## danman2k

i am trying to do a deal on genie roasters, please hold back buying one for a min, i can get a good discount, i need to sort this with my supplier and the site first, i wil let you know by tomorrow a price if you really after one, with some green beans to get you started too, thanks.


----------



## Orangertange

Cool, sounds interesting, keep me posted


----------



## ronsil

Have you had any more details & a price yet?


----------



## Mike mc

ronsil said:


> Have you had any more details & a price yet?


I'm also interested in the price.mite make a nice Christmas present to myself lol.just read on another thread your located in altrincham.im only down the road in urmston


----------



## danman2k

hi, sorry but the guy is saying 400+, he has seven and cant sell them, as he is over pricing them in my opinion, so sorry guys, its a no im afraid.


----------



## danman2k

i have not roasted on the genie, but try, if possible and roast within 13 mins and depending on how you are drinking it, roast light for cafetiere, medium or even coulred for percolater, and second crack or dark, bt not too dark, for espresso, this is just my opinion, but is a good starting point.

if memory serves me correct, the genie is a 250g roaster, if you vary from this weight, it will affect how long the roast time is, so over weight is longer, and underweight is quicker, so if the settings dont allow to much control over the heat, this is a work around.


----------



## DavidBondy

I too have the Gene cafe roaster. I've been home roasting for twenty years in a huge variety of roasters and in the oven. I'm afraid that a lot of it comes down to experience, intuition, your sense of smell and the good old Mk.1 human eyeball.

Green beans are cheap enough. Give it a whirl. Try the slow start, slow finish roasts to start with. If you bugger it up then all you've lost is a couple of quid's worth of beans.

Once you get yourself calibrated there is no greater reward than drinking beans you've roasted yourself!

DB


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've got a Gene roaster as well. Really pleased with it and as others have said it's really easy to get decent results out of and you certainly get more satisfaction drinking something you've roasted yourself


----------



## ronsil

....and of course its slightly cheaper & always available. Not forgetting the terrific pre-roast blends that you can produce.


----------



## specialpants

I haven't used the Gene, but I have the roaster from Behmor.

It works well with batches less than 400g. After the first couple of batches, it gets pretty easy and is pretty fun to do. I dont know where to source green beans here, but there was a site in Australia which provided a good variety (coffeesnobs). Lots of home roasters on that forum.


----------



## Fevmeister

ronsil where do you buy your greens from?


----------



## ronsil

The cheapest with a good variety are the 'bulk buy' from Bella Barista. Excellent if you are learning to roast however they are always similar & can get boring.

A very good source is Rave greens, these are always very well stored & very fresh.

I don't deal much with Hasbean these days but their greens are always in good variety & very fresh.

My main bulk supplier is Sweet Marias from US of A. They are the max for variety & choice. Beans are approx half the price of UK but its negated nowadays by the equal or greater cost of postage. The most economical amount to buy is 10 or 20 lbs at a time.

I have had beans from most UK suppliers at some time or another but am generally disappointed with the lack of freshness & care in their storage. I've received dried up beans, bits & beans supplied not as ordered.

Always use somebody based on personal recommendation.

Sorry, almost forgot I've had some very fresh green beans in good variety from James Gourmet


----------



## Fevmeister

Very good. Once im up and running in my new flat with my burgeoning set up i may have to get my hands on a roaster (most likely a gene cafe!)

have you ever thought about selling your roasts? id be up for trying some!


----------



## ronsil

Fevmeister said:


> have you ever thought about selling your roasts?


'fraid not. - I already roast for my four married children & their families as well as our own needs. Gets to times like Christmas & my two Hottops are flat out.

When you are set up to start roasting would always let you have a few grams of finished beans to give you some idea of what to aim for.


----------



## DavidBondy

Until I bought the BB 20kg bulk buy (just for some variety), I bought my greens from Carolyn at Another Coffee. They chargs £19.50 for a 2Kg bag of most greens and ship free if you spend more than £50 so 6kg gives you free second day delivery.

Old Brown Java is still my favourite and, as soon as I have finished the BB ones, I'll be back to buying that again!

David


----------

